# I'm bored, let's do another guess the herp!



## BredliFreak (Apr 3, 2016)

https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/124499-Guess-The-Herp! Original idea, no pictures. Can only be reptiles and NO exotics.

Ok here are the clues:

Its a lizard
Found in WA 
Insectivorous


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 3, 2016)

Western netted dragon


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 3, 2016)

Wrong. It isn't a Dragon if it makes this easier


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 3, 2016)

Dampier monitor


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 4, 2016)

Nope, you can ask questions about it if you want


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 4, 2016)

Is it a monitor? 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 4, 2016)

Nope

- - - Updated - - -

Another clue: it is primarily nocturnal though it can be Crepuscular and Diurnal (this narrows it down a lot lol)


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 4, 2016)

Is it a skink? 
Eremiascincus richardsonii?


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 4, 2016)

No and no. It is WA endemic, but it has a decent range


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 4, 2016)

Not a dragon, monitor or skink. Either a gecko or legless lizard.


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 5, 2016)

You're on the right track


----------



## BrownHash (Apr 5, 2016)

Random guess - Nephrurus wheeleri


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 5, 2016)

Nope, though you're looking in the right area. Post #7 has a pretty good clue


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 5, 2016)

If its a gecko: Nerphrurus vertebralis
If its a pygopod: Delma fraseri or Aprasia repens
Anyone of those 3?


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 5, 2016)

Nope. It's nocturnal and has been observed being diurnal. It isn't a pygopod however it is a diplodactylid (ok now it should be easy)


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 5, 2016)

Dipilodatylus ornatus?


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 5, 2016)

Nope. Think arboreal


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 5, 2016)

I give up lol

- - - Updated - - -

Or more to the point 
Idontknowus whatgeckoii


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 5, 2016)

Lol. Do you want to know the genus?


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 5, 2016)

That be nice haha


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 5, 2016)

Strophurus


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 5, 2016)

Didn't know strophurus were dipalodactylids... Lol

- - - Updated - - -

Strophurus strophurus?


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 5, 2016)

Correct! Wanna start one?


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 5, 2016)

Ok.
Its a lizard.
Its pradomently diurnal. 
It isn't well known.


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 5, 2016)

Chameleon Dragon?


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 5, 2016)

Nope. Latin name if you know please (I don't kmow 1/2 the coomom names lol).


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 5, 2016)

Chelosania Brunnea.

But for my question, is it a Skink?


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 7, 2016)

Nope and no.


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 8, 2016)

Is it Ctenophorus fionni?


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 8, 2016)

Haha no lol. Good guess.

Hint: Its colourful (its not C.pictus before you guess that) and is found in arid areas.


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 8, 2016)

Varanus Keithhornei?

Is it a monitor?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Is it an agamid? 
Barrier Range Dragon _Ctenophorus mirrityana_.


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 8, 2016)

I love keithornei but sorry to say its not. Nope not a monitor. Yes it is an agamid but no its not mirrityana.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Is it found in WA?
_Ctenophorous vadnappa_?


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 9, 2016)

Diporiphora superba?

Is it in a monotypic genus?


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 9, 2016)

Nope and nope.


----------



## Wally (Apr 10, 2016)

_Diporiphora reginae_


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 10, 2016)

Its not found in WA. Its not vadnappa and no its reginae


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 10, 2016)

Does it occur in only one state?


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 10, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Wally (Apr 10, 2016)

_Diporiphora linga_


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 10, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 11, 2016)

Hmmm, maybe I should think closer to home. Grassland Earless Dragon (Tympanocryptis pinguicolla). Is it in a genus that contains more than 20 species?


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 11, 2016)

Nope and nope lol


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 11, 2016)

BTW that includes ones that have twenty species in it. 

Is it a Pogona?


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 11, 2016)

I will just say this. Its not Ctenophorus sp nor Pogna sp.

- - - Updated - - -

And it doesnt lol. Twenty is not more than twenty haha


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 11, 2016)

Ok, so it is diporiphora eh?

Diporiphora phaeospinosa?


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeh, its the only genus left (the confines to the restrictions) via process of illimination haha and nope. Come on its super easy now, I will be surprised if you don't get it on your next guess.


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 11, 2016)

Ameliae?
Adductus?
Vescus?

- - - Updated - - -



CrazyNut said:


> Yeh, its the only genus left (the confines to the restrictions) via process of illimination haha and nope. Come on its super easy now, I will be surprised if you don't get it on your next guess.



There were a couple of others but I agree


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 12, 2016)

Lol yeh ameliae.... Sorry to burts your bubble but bluetougne bet you too it haha (he pm'd me lol)


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 13, 2016)

Cool. Would you like to start one Blue? (Just provide some basic info I.e whether it's a snake or a lizard, whether it's diurnal or nocturnal and its diet)


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Unfortunately I must decline There are periods when I get really busy and don’t have the opportunity (or sometimes the energy) to check on forum answers for maybe days at a time. That’s half the reason I PM’d the answer when I reckoned I had it worked it out.


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 16, 2016)

can i start one?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 16, 2016)

KingsReptiles said:


> can i start one?


Be my guest


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 18, 2016)

ok thanks

It's a lizard
As far as i know it is not that well known
It is diurnal
It is an insectivore


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 18, 2016)

Dragon, skink or gecko?


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 18, 2016)

Dragon


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 18, 2016)

Mountain dragon rankinia diemensis


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 18, 2016)

nope

- - - Updated - - -

its from Western Australia


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 18, 2016)

Western bearded dragon


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 18, 2016)

Cryptagama aurita

But doesnt it also live in the NT?


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 18, 2016)

nope not western beardy, good guess they are really cool

- - - Updated - - -

also not cryptagama aurita but i really love them but good try


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 18, 2016)

Western heath dragon


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 19, 2016)

nope not heath dragon


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 19, 2016)

So is it only found in WA?

- - - Updated - - -

Dwarf bearded dragon pogona minor


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 19, 2016)

Pogona microlepidota


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 19, 2016)

There are a few WA endemic dragons. 
I am tempted to determine a description, but I'll have a wild guess first, as it came straight to mind - the Mulga Dragon _Diporiphora amphiboluroides._


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 19, 2016)

nope it is not in the pogona family

also not mulga dragon


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 19, 2016)

So is it only in WA, or elsewhere as well?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Northern, central or southern WA?


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 20, 2016)

only in western WA going into a bit of central WA too


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 20, 2016)

Scutulatus?
Salinarium?
(Ctenophorus)


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 20, 2016)

yep. dang you got me its Ctenophorus Scutulatus the lozenge marked bicycle dragon. Well done its your turn now


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 20, 2016)

Ok this ones easy.

It is insectivorous
It's a gecko
And it isn't that well known as of yet


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 20, 2016)

jewelled gecko
giant cave gecko
ring tailed gecko

is it arboreal or terrestrial


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 20, 2016)

No.

Its hard to say, it's not really either but I'll say arboreal?
also can we make a rule to only guess one at a time?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 20, 2016)

I definitely agree with the one guess at a time, otherwise they have NOT got it right in my book. (So multiple guesses should be directed to choose one of.) 

Similar thing with only being given one clue at a time. It's the only fair way to run it. And it works out more fun that way!

_Cyrtodactylus kimberleyensis_


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 20, 2016)

ok one guess it is

is it a velvet gecko species


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 21, 2016)

No and no, but good guess Blue.

I'll give a clue: it's a diplodactylid.


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 21, 2016)

Diplodactylus Tessellatus


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 21, 2016)

Nah, it is a QLD endemic and it isn't well known or kept in captivity.


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 21, 2016)

_*Carphodactylus laevis the chameleon gecko *_
is it a gecko in the subfamily diplodactylinae or the genus diplodactylus


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 21, 2016)

No, that's a carphodactylid but yes it is in the family diplodactylidae


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Does this gecko have straight edged stripes along its back?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 22, 2016)

Kind of but they are very faint


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 22, 2016)

Diplodactylus ameyi


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 22, 2016)

Nope, not in the diplodactylus genus but good guess


----------



## baker (Jun 22, 2016)

_Strophurus krisalys

_Cheers Cameron


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 22, 2016)

Sooo close! It is a strophurus species


----------



## baker (Jun 22, 2016)

Cause I am bored may as well have another guess then. _Strophurus taenicauda _ 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 22, 2016)

Ooh very close yet again. As I said it's not really arboreal but it isn't ground dwelling either


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 23, 2016)

_Strophurus congoo._


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 23, 2016)

Bluetongue1 said:


> _Strophurus congoo._


Well done Blue!


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 23, 2016)

well done i did not even think of that! Its your turn now


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 23, 2016)

Cameron or someone needs to take over. I won't have the opportunity to check answers often enough.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 23, 2016)

Yeah Cameron should do one!


----------



## baker (Jun 23, 2016)

If you guys want here is another one, again should be pretty easy so I will only give two hints to start off:

It is large and a potential threat to people. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 23, 2016)

Saltwater crocodile


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 23, 2016)

Crocodylus johnsoni?


----------



## baker (Jun 23, 2016)

Well that was as quick as I was expecting. pinefamily got it with it being porosus. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 23, 2016)

It was your second clue that gave it away, Cameron.
My turn.
A largish lizard, found in the southern states.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 23, 2016)

Is it a skink?


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 24, 2016)

is it a monitor


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 24, 2016)

A monitor


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 24, 2016)

Varanus rosenbergi


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 24, 2016)

Well done, [MENTION=41799]BredliFreak[/MENTION]!
Your turn.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 24, 2016)

Ok.

Its in a subfamily of geckos and it has been recorded eating plant related substances


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Does it lick the resin the exudes from wattles?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 24, 2016)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Does it lick the resin the exudes from wattles?



Haha too easy for you eh? Yeah, and I think you know what it is


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Yep, but let's see if someone else can guess it...


----------



## eipper (Jun 25, 2016)

Paradelma orientalis


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Correct Scott. Well done! So that makes it your turn to provide a clue for a new animal...


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 27, 2016)

dang you guessed it will i was away for the weekend! your turn eipper


----------



## eipper (Jun 28, 2016)

Ok well off you go kids .....


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 28, 2016)

I interpret Scott’s reply to mean it is up to someone else to keep the ball rolling. So despite the fact that I don’t qualify in terms of his stated age grouping (being twice his age), I have a few days coming up where I am not highly committed. So I am comfortable to provide the next critter to guess....

We are talking about one my absolute favourite reptiles that I held a number of when I was a kid growing up. A gorgeous critter in anyone’s language!


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 29, 2016)

Snake or lizard, BT?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Lizard


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 29, 2016)

Goldfields shingle back 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 29, 2016)

Western bluey


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 29, 2016)

central bearded dragon


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 29, 2016)

The previous three guesses are incorrect.

I grew up in NSW.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 29, 2016)

Where abouts in NSW


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Coastal NSW - don' want make it too easy for you.


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 29, 2016)

lace monitor


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 29, 2016)

No, not a Lacie.

- - - Updated - - -

Hint: It would probably help to find out more about its general characteristics, and thereby narrow down the field, then to being having species guesses at this stage.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 29, 2016)

Is it arboreal?


----------



## eipper (Jun 29, 2016)

Actually off you go kids was begin your questions ....


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 29, 2016)

My apologies Scott, I misunderstood. Still, there is no reason we cannot have two on the go at once - "E" for yours and "B' for mine.

B is not aboreal at all.

Is E a lizard?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 30, 2016)

For E: Does it live in central Aus (southern NT, Northern SA, Western QLD and Eastern WA)?
For B: Is it a skink


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 30, 2016)

Is B only found in NSW?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 30, 2016)

B is a skink and found in 3 states.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 30, 2016)

Does B live in ACT?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes, B does occur in the ACT.

- - - Updated - - -

Things seem to have stagnated a little here, so i figure it’s time to give another clue...

I lived in Sydney in the days before regulations - when one could collect your own reptiles locally. And this is exactly what I did.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 2, 2016)

Egernia/Liopholis?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 2, 2016)

No, although did have both of those.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 4, 2016)

Eulamprus?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 4, 2016)

Same answer - no, but I did keep them for a while (EWS).

- - - Updated - - -

Hint: You are getting closer...


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 5, 2016)

Concinnia tenuis, lampropholis?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 5, 2016)

That is two guesses - so I am going to ignore the second one.
No, but similar in size.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 5, 2016)

What kind of habitat does it occur in?


----------



## baker (Jul 5, 2016)

_Saproscincus mustelinus.


_Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 5, 2016)

@BredliFreak... now you are thinking!
Open dry sclerophyll forest, woodland and heath, but particularly area with thin exfoliated rock slabs with a bit of sandy soil underneath.

@baker... unfortunately no.


----------



## hilly (Jul 6, 2016)

Ctenotus taeniolatus


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 7, 2016)

CORRECT!
Their clean, strong, contrasting stripes and brilliant metallic colours, viewed in full summer sun are a sight to behold. One of my all time favourite bush critters. (But then again, I also kept a small colony of Lesueur's geckos for several years and thought they were magic too, but for different reasons.)

OK Hilly, your turn to pick a critter for others to guess...


----------



## eipper (Jul 7, 2016)

It's a lizard, that is not in central Australia but does occur in western qld


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Is it an agamid?


----------



## eipper (Jul 10, 2016)

Not an agamid


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Is it a skink?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 11, 2016)

Is it a gecko?


----------



## eipper (Jul 12, 2016)

It is a gecko


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 12, 2016)

_Nephrurus asper_


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 12, 2016)

Oedura bella


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 16, 2016)

Is it aboreal or terrestrial?


----------



## eipper (Jul 17, 2016)

Bredli freak has it


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 18, 2016)

Yay! 

Ok, this time it is a snake.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Is it an elapid


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jul 18, 2016)

Is it found in only Australia?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 18, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Is it considered deadly or potentially deadily?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 19, 2016)

Not really, however I would assume it has a nasty bite (maybe it is but ,my source says no)


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jul 19, 2016)

Is it rarely encountered in the wild?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 19, 2016)

I wouldn't say that but you don't hear people talking about them very often


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jul 19, 2016)

Man, you play a good game. Um, Golden Crowned snake or Yellow-Naped snake?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 20, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 21, 2016)

I'll take a stab at it before seeking more clues... Bardick.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 21, 2016)

No


----------



## eipper (Jul 21, 2016)

Single subcaudals?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 21, 2016)

Divided according to my field guide


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 22, 2016)

I suspect it is now down to which species of whip snake (thanks Scott). So i am going to try Olive Whip Snake....


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 22, 2016)

You're on the right track but no not an olive


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Is it known to exceed 1m in maximum length?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 22, 2016)

Nope. I guess it's kinda easy now isn't it


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 23, 2016)

Is it found in QLD or WA exclusively?

- - - Updated - - -

Demansia rimicola


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 23, 2016)

Yes and no


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 23, 2016)

Demansi fagellatio


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 23, 2016)

Yes, your turn.

Also hilarious spelling error


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 23, 2016)

Yay.
It is a snake.


----------



## eipper (Jul 23, 2016)

Single subcaudals?


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 23, 2016)

Assuming subcaudals are the correct termanology for anal plate than no. Not singular.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 23, 2016)

Is it a colubrid?


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 24, 2016)

Dendrelaphis calligastra 
(I've almost caught one)


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 24, 2016)

God damn it! Next time I shall pick a harder one.

- - - Updated - - -

Your turn


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 24, 2016)

Ok
Its a lizard


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 24, 2016)

Are the scales large?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 24, 2016)

No.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 24, 2016)

Is it a nocturnal?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 24, 2016)

No but they are crepuscular


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 24, 2016)

Does it have four limbs?






CrazyNut said:


> Assuming subcaudals are the correct termanology for anal plate than no. Not singular.


“Subcaudals” refer to the scales under the tail, not the anal scale. 

The term ‘caudal’ refers to the tail. It derives from the Latin word ‘cauda’, which means ‘the tail of an animal’. Hence subcaudal is ‘beneath the tail’.

The external opening of the cloaca (the vent) marks where the body ends and the tail begins. The anal scale is attached forward of this opening. It is therefore on the stomach of an animal and not on its tail. So the anal scale is NOT a subcaudal.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 24, 2016)

Photograph please because I have no idea what your talking about lol

- - - Updated - - -

Is it a varanus sp?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Does this help?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 25, 2016)

Blue: Yes 
CN: No


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 25, 2016)

Does it live in an arid regieon?

- - - Updated - - -



Bluetongue1 said:


> Does this help?
> 
> View attachment 318671


Thanks! I have more questions but I will PM you.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Does it have an elongated body shape?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 26, 2016)

Not really


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 26, 2016)

Is it an agamid?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 27, 2016)

No


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 27, 2016)

So its a gecko????


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 27, 2016)

No


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 28, 2016)

Is it in the genus Saproscincus?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 28, 2016)

I think you might be psychic Blue, but yes it is


----------



## eipper (Jul 28, 2016)

Is it tropical?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 29, 2016)

When I asked about scales I was trying to rule out skinks well rest asured it backfired. Saproscincus czechurai


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 30, 2016)

No


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 30, 2016)

S. basiliscus


----------



## eipper (Jul 30, 2016)

S. saltus- the only species in the genus I have not found grrrr


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 30, 2016)

_S. eugenellenis_. 
[MENTION=7935]eipper[/MENTION]. That is most impressive that you have found all bar one!


----------



## eipper (Jul 30, 2016)

They are great little skinks


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 30, 2016)

eipper said:


> S. saltus- the only species in the genus I have not found grrrr



Correct!

- - - Updated - - -

I have only found mustelinus and basiliscus


----------



## eipper (Jul 30, 2016)

Off you go.....here's a clue...it's Squamate...


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 31, 2016)

Does it have limbs?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 31, 2016)

Can you see it's earholes/tympanum


----------



## eipper (Jul 31, 2016)

It does have limbs and the ears are able to be seen


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 31, 2016)

Is it an agamid?


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 1, 2016)

Is it a gecko?


----------



## eipper (Aug 1, 2016)

Not an agamid or a gekkonid


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 1, 2016)

Is it a skink?


----------



## eipper (Aug 2, 2016)

No


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 2, 2016)

Does it reside around rocky outcrops?


----------



## eipper (Aug 2, 2016)

Not usually


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 3, 2016)

Varanus mertensi


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 3, 2016)

Varanus indicus 
Is it a small species?


----------



## eipper (Aug 3, 2016)

Nope

- - - Updated - - -

Not an indicus- not a small species


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 3, 2016)

Is it terrestrial?
Varanus panoptes


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 3, 2016)

[MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION]. We agreed it would be one guess OR one question at a time.

Is it highly arboreal?


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 4, 2016)

Varanus giganteus


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 4, 2016)

No.... I was not apart of any agreement.... And your agreement was you can't ask two questions....


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 4, 2016)

Its not an agreement, it's the rules


----------



## eipper (Aug 5, 2016)

Wells it's not a panoptes or a giganteus as for habits it's not strictly terrestrial....


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 5, 2016)

What defines "small monitor" exactly?


----------



## baker (Aug 5, 2016)

Varanus varius

Cheers Cameron


----------



## eipper (Aug 5, 2016)

Acanthurus is the biggest "small" species, not a various Cam


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 5, 2016)

Doreanus


----------



## eipper (Aug 5, 2016)

It's was a doreanus


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 5, 2016)

eipper said:


> It's was a doreanus


I had a suspicion towards the end that it might be! Well, my clue is that it is a snake


----------



## eipper (Aug 5, 2016)

Subcaudals single?


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 6, 2016)

Aanal plate divided?


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes and Yes


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 7, 2016)

Colubridae?


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 7, 2016)

No.


----------



## eipper (Aug 7, 2016)

Swamp Snake


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 8, 2016)

No.


----------



## eipper (Aug 8, 2016)

Grey Snake


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 8, 2016)

Common in suburban areas?


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 10, 2016)

No and not really, it would be very uncommon and I don't think where you would find them would count as suburban


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 10, 2016)

Cacophis squamulosus


----------



## eipper (Aug 10, 2016)

Are you sure you have the single subcaudals with a divided anal correct?? Hemiaspis is the only genus I know with that arrangement.


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 11, 2016)

Don't colunrid and elapids generally have that arrangment???

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 11, 2016)

The diagram is likely drawn that way only to highlight the different scales - ventrals vs anal vs caudal, as well as divided vs single. It certainly is not representative of Australian genera, as most have either both single or both divided and, as Scott pointed out, there is one genera (of 2 sp) with that particular arrangement.


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 12, 2016)

Ok thanks blue


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 13, 2016)

Well my sources say it has divided anal scales and single subcaudals. It's a sea snake.


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 13, 2016)

Pelamis platurus


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 13, 2016)

No


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 13, 2016)

Is it hydrophis?


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 15, 2016)

No


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Does the name of the genus begin with a vowel?



BredliFreak said:


> It's a sea snake.


That possibility occurred to me but I dismissed it. I figured that would involve just blind guessing, going through possibilities one at a time, as they are not able to be kept and any that people come across are totally by accident. To go herping lfor sea snakes you need some pretty special equipment and to get to places like Ashmore Reef, which is not really within the average herper’s budget.


----------



## eipper (Aug 15, 2016)

Laticauda colubrina


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 15, 2016)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Does the name of the genus begin with a vowel?
> 
> 
> That possibility occurred to me but I dismissed it. I figured that would involve just blind guessing, going through possibilities one at a time, as they are not able to be kept and any that people come across are totally by accident. To go herping lfor sea snakes you need some pretty special equipment and to get to places like Ashmore Reef, which is not really within the average herper’s budget.



Could try scuba possibly. Otherwise, in terms of this game, try an online data base like AROD or maybe one of coggers guides.


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes Blue.

eipper aren't sea kraits a seperate family from elapidae/hydrophiinae?

I missed out on a Pelamis a few months ago, there was a storm and I woke up too late to see them ;(


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 16, 2016)

Aipysurus


----------



## eipper (Aug 16, 2016)

No laticaudids and Hydrophiids and the Australian Terrestrial elapids are all part of the same family Hydrophidae


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 17, 2016)

Ok cheers for that

- - - Updated - - -



CrazyNut said:


> Aipysurus


no


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 17, 2016)

I give up I know jack about sea snakes lol let someone else get it and hope they choose a non-sea snake


----------



## eipper (Aug 17, 2016)

Laticauda laticauda?


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 18, 2016)

Nope, as Blue guessed the Genus starts with a vowel


----------



## eipper (Aug 18, 2016)

Ephalophis greyae


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 19, 2016)

eipper said:


> Ephalophis greyae


Yep


----------



## eipper (Aug 19, 2016)

Ok off you go nice easy one


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 19, 2016)

Is it a turtle?


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 19, 2016)

Is it a lizard?


----------



## eipper (Aug 19, 2016)

not a turtle or a lizard


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 19, 2016)

Crocodile


----------



## eipper (Aug 19, 2016)

Not a crocodilian


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 20, 2016)

Is it a colubrid?


----------



## eipper (Aug 20, 2016)

no


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 20, 2016)

Is it an elapid?


----------



## eipper (Aug 20, 2016)

No


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 21, 2016)

Is it a blind snake?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Is is at least partially aboreal?


----------



## eipper (Aug 23, 2016)

Not a blind snake and as to the habits who knows?


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 23, 2016)

Is it a homolapsid


----------



## eipper (Aug 23, 2016)

Not a homalopsid


----------



## eipper (Sep 7, 2016)

ok well its seems I have stumped you.....its a python


----------



## JackTheHerper (Sep 7, 2016)

Scrub Python?


----------



## eipper (Sep 8, 2016)

nope


----------



## geckoman1985 (Sep 10, 2016)

Brown tree snake or night tiger


----------



## Wally (Sep 10, 2016)

Oenpelli


----------



## eipper (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope think older....


----------



## Wally (Sep 10, 2016)

White Lipped


----------



## eipper (Sep 12, 2016)

Nope- it has a connection to British comedy


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 13, 2016)

Wonambi 

Rainbow serpent

Monty


----------



## eipper (Sep 14, 2016)

No but keep thinking along that train of thought Princess


----------



## BredliFreak (Sep 15, 2016)

Morelia riversleighensis?


----------



## eipper (Sep 15, 2016)

well done Bredli Freak it was riversleighensis- I prefer the previous generic name Montypythonoides!!!!


----------



## BredliFreak (Sep 16, 2016)

Ok, it's a lizard and it is found just below/around the Tropic of Capricorn


----------



## eipper (Sep 19, 2016)

Varanus pilbarensensis


----------



## BredliFreak (Sep 20, 2016)

Nope, think smaller and more eastern


----------



## eipper (Sep 20, 2016)

Calyptotis temporalis


----------



## BredliFreak (Sep 21, 2016)

Not quite that eastern, and it isn't a skink. It lives in two states.


----------



## eipper (Sep 22, 2016)

Varanus spenceri


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 20, 2016)

Did this thread loose traction?

- - - Updated - - -

Is it a gecko?


----------

